# ASPARTAME, Equal



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

I just feel the need to talk about this popular diet sweetner.( Equal) I want to tell my story. And than each of you can do research on it for yourself if you use it.
MY STORY:
I was a regular user of Equal in the mid 90s. 
I hadn't felt good for sometime. I suddenly started having heart problems. It sent me to the ER couple times a month. I had developed Arrhythmia. **** (unusual increased heart beat) (mine was a very fast pace and highly dangerous) They did all kinds of test and couldn't pinpoint it. My doctor put me on a heart medicine. although he told me my heart was healthy. I felt so helpless, and confused. So I was on that med for over a year. Later, I went to a Nurse Practitioner that was close to my home. She told me I needed to get off this medicine. So I did. Still no answers as to why I had this heart problem. 
One day I happened to be listening to the radio and heard a doctor on a "talk show" discussing Equal and Aspartame. He has written a book on it and other health issues. Sorry I can't remember his name. 
He brought out the risk of Aspartame, as a highly dangerous product used as a sugar substitute. He mentioned heart problems and other illnesses. I was very surprised to say the least since I was at that time a regular user of Equal. I stopped using it. From than on I started to look at the ingredients of my foods and drinks more closely. Gosh! I was so surprised at how many food products have ASPARTAME in it!. ** My Arrhythmia gradually stopped. I no longer was running to ER. I stopped living in fear. I am very thankful to that doctor. For sure! Wish I could remember his name.  
So I encourage anyone that uses Equal or any products with ASPARTAME in it to do some research on the internet. Just go to GOOGLE and type in "Aspartame, side affects." You will find a lot of information on it. 
If you have had a experience you would want to share concerning Aspartame, I would love to read about it. Or any comments.,,, Thank you, Patsy


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Back in the 90's something interesting happened to my sister, that your story reminds me of.
She was a HEAVY drinker of diet coke. One day, she started feeling 'funny' at work. She called our mother, said she felt bad and was going home, could she get a ride. By the time my mom got there (about 30 min) my sister was on the front steps with one whole side of her body paralyzed. My mother almost had a stroke herself, finding her that way! My sister had gotten to the front to wait for mom, started loosing control of her leg, sat down and never moved again till mom got there.
Anyway, long story short, mom worked for a doc of internal medicine, and promptly took my sister to him. After many scans, the doc came to the conclusion that she had a 'build up' of the artificial sweetener - and I am pretty sure it was aspartame - in her system, thus causing a paralysis on one side of her body.
It took 3-4 days of pushing water/cranberry drinks for her to recover. To this day she does not drink diet drinks. 

Anyway, if folks really knew how dangerous that junk was, it would be outlawed. 
I would bet that was Dr Mercola that you heard talk about it. He has a website with tons of good info on there.
http://mercola.com/


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I had concerns about aspartame also after hearing accounts such as these, so quit using it for quite some time - several months. I didn't notice any difference and concluded it was not affecting me adversely. Maybe I didn't stay off it long enough. I think next time I'm in town I will pick up some Stevia extract and get rid of the Aspartame again. As for beverages, I'd be better off with good old Adam's ale... but the diet soda is going to be tough to quit. Any thoughts about diet drinks sweetened with Splenda?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I think Stevia is an excellent alternative, if you must have something sweet. Personally, I just pretty much cut sugar out of our diet. Yep, southern sweet tea without the sweet. About the only thing that gets sugar is the jelly I make, and that is because artificial sweeteners are just that, artificial. Our bodies are not intended for that junk. I think the best thing I did was stop drinking diet drinks. Now if I must have a coke, I have just one. Count it into my calorie intake and go on. We need to put water into our bodies, not chemical laden drinks! You would be surprised how you stop craving those drinks after a few days!
Here is what I learned about splenda awhile back (I would put it on the black list also)

"Is It REALLY Sugar?

There is no question that sucralose starts off as a sugar molecule, it is what goes on in the factory that is concerning. Sucralose is a synthetic chemical that was originally cooked up in a laboratory. In the five step patented process of making sucralose, three chlorine molecules are added to a sucrose or sugar molecule. A sucrose molecule is a disaccharide that contains two single sugars bound together; glucose and fructose.

The chemical process to make sucralose alters the chemical composition of the sugar so much that it is somehow converted to a fructo-galactose molecule. This type of sugar molecule does not occur in nature and therefore your body does not possess the ability to properly metabolize it. As a result of this "unique" biochemical make-up, McNeil Nutritionals makes it's claim that Splenda is not digested or metabolized by the body, making it have zero calories.

It is not that Splenda is naturally zero calories. If your body had the capacity to metabolize it then it would no longer has zero calories.

How Much Splenda is Left In Your Body After You Eat It?

If you look at the research (which is primarily extrapolated form animal studies) you will see that in fact 15% of sucralose is absorbed into your digestive system and ultimately is stored in your body. To reach a number such as 15% means some people absorb more and some people absorb less. In one human study, one of the eight participants did not excrete any sucralose even after 3 days. Clearly his body was absorbing and metabolizing this chemical. That is what our bodies are supposed to do.

The bottom line is that we all have our own unique biochemical make-up. Some of you will absorb and metabolize more than others. If you are healthy and your digestive system works well, you may be at higher risk for breaking down this product in your stomach and intestines. Please understand that it is impossible for the manufacturers of Splenda to make any guarantees based on their limited animal data."

here is the link I got that from, I am a member, dont know if you have to be a member to read his stuff, it is by Dr Mercola
http://www.mercola.com/2000/dec/3/sucralose_dangers.htm 

Here is another interesting read on splenda:
http://www.holisticmed.com/splenda/


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the information, Mamajohnson. I don't like the taste of Spenda much anyway.

Stevia can be purchased as an extract (a white powder) but I believe one can use the dried leaves powdered as well. Any idea whether it would make a difference?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I think it is just a matter of personal preference.
I keep killing my stevia, so I havent got to try it yet! guess I should buy some.


----------



## ilovetodig (Apr 15, 2007)

I used to drink a package of Equal or aspartame in my 2 cups of coffee in the morning and occasionally 2 in the afternoon. I began having numbness in my feet starting in the bottoms and gradually working up. I then began having sever headaches and have rarely ever had a headache. I read about aspartame causing multiple sclerosis like symptoms in some people and the day I stopped the aspartame was the last time I have had one of the headaches. My feet and legs are no longer numb. That took several weeks, but I could tell that it was gradually going away. I will not touch anything with that stuff in it ever again. I honestly think it would have eventually killed me or caused a stroke.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

I first heard about the dangers of aspartame in the 1980's. I've avoided it ever since. I don't trust any artificial sweeteners.

I use very little sweeteners, anyhow. I use evaporated cane juice, honey, and molasses. I've been hearing about agave syrup and may give that a try.


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

I also stopped with the artificial sweeteners. I use the white powdered Stevia and Xylitol is recommended by Dr. Mercola also. As far as the homegrown Stevia, in a worse-case scenario I could use it but to me it has a strong taste.


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

My sister has a lot of health problems, most of them diet related in my opinion. Anyway, I was just talking with her yesterday and she was talking about having trouble with arrythmias recently. She drinks diet Pepsi so much it is probably replacing the blood in her veins. After reading the original post I am wondering if that could be causing her problem. She will pooh-pooh it as she has every other thing I have ever mentioned concerning her health. She is two years older than me and is overweight with type 2 diabetes. She lives on junk food and diet Pepsi and wonders why she has health problems........

Sherry in GA


----------



## floramum (Jul 20, 2005)

Several Months Ago I Got Completely Off Aspartame And Onto Spring Bottled Water. My Mind And Body Feel So Much Better. & I Have Lost Several Pounds. Occasionally I Will Have A Regular Diet Coke For The Caffeine Lift. 

Before, I Was Drinking A Two-liter Bottle A Day Of Store Brand Decaf Diet Cola. Felt Bad Most Of The Time.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Sherry, I am so sorry to hear about your sister! I know that breaks your heart. Dont Give up on her! keep talking! if she has email, send her links, send her information, if not print it out and give it to her. You never know, one day it may all make sense to her. I got a surprise like that when my SIL called and wanted advise on alternative medicine for an ailment.
Hang in there, and dont give up! You may be the only chance she has to get straightened out.
(sorta hit home with me & my battles with my family - they generally think of me as the 'hippy' of the bunch)


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

mamajohnson said:


> Sherry, I am so sorry to hear about your sister! I know that breaks your heart. Dont Give up on her! keep talking! if she has email, send her links, send her information, if not print it out and give it to her. You never know, one day it may all make sense to her. I got a surprise like that when my SIL called and wanted advise on alternative medicine for an ailment.
> Hang in there, and dont give up! You may be the only chance she has to get straightened out.
> (sorta hit home with me & my battles with my family - they generally think of me as the 'hippy' of the bunch)


 I echo that. Don't give up.

My brother and his wife thought my mother was cuckoo when she started going organic and taking selected supplements.

But then they watched her going from almost totally bedridden, not expected to live long, about to have her foot amputated, developing all sorts of diabetic problems, thin, gray, wispy hair (etc)... to strong and healthy, out of bed, started power walking, hair started growing back thick and black, diabetic and heart meds went from maximum to minumum dosages, etc.

She looks younger now than she did 20 years ago, and she has the energy of a 20 year old (she's in her 70's).

Brother and SIL became convinced and THEY decided to go organic.


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks for the encouraging words you guys! I will keep trying. Ladycat that is wonderful about your mom making the necessary changes and seeing such positive effects! I know you are proud of her. As hard as I try to eat right I do battle my own demons, sugar and caffeine. If I could just stick to water and goat milk I think I would do even better than I am now. 

Sherry in Ga


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

Sherrynboo said:


> My sister She drinks diet Pepsi so much it is probably replacing the blood in her vein. After reading the original post I am wondering if that could be causing her problem. She will pooh-pooh it as she has every other thing I have ever mentioned concerning her health. She is two years older than me and is overweight with type 2 diabetes. She lives on junk food and diet Pepsi and wonders why she has health problems........
> 
> Sherry in GA


Oh dear, I sure hope you can convince your sister that this a a REAL SERIOUS HEALTH THREAT to her. Maybe get some research letters printed out for her to read with Doctors, names, experiences, etc. Drinking that diet pop instead of water is so defeating. Sounds like some of her health problems are most likely caused by junk foods and diet sweetners. I hope she will take some positive action before something else drastic happens. She already has a serious illness that could cause her a stroke. And the diet chemicals aren't helping. 
I would be glad to email her and tell her my story if she would be interested and I am sure some of these other folks would also. 
My estranged husband has type 2 diabetes but he never took it serious until he had a stroke, laid up for many weeks, also went into several spells of not knowing anyone..Heart rate went sky high and almost died a couple times. Now he takes it more serious and eats healthier, but still not as strick as he should. 
I know how helpless you must feel trying to help her with no good response, but don't give up. ** Patsy


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

I enjoyed reading all the experiences. And so glad many are enjoying better health along with me because of recognizing the dangers of Aspartame and removing it from their diets. 
Lets continue telling as many people as we can about these dangers. Even if they don't take it seriously, we at least tried. And many more may sit up and take notice.  
It is a shame that the FDA allows such things to be sold to the populations without warning. We need a l*abeled warning* on the products that have Aspartame as and ingredient. Wonder how we could start "that ball" rolling?


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

I believe Aspartame is literally posion to the human body. I will not touch the stuff. I believe it brought on my Lupus, but after giving up diet pepsi years ago, my health improved dramatically.


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Thankfully, I never got addicted to artificial sweeteners/diet drinks because I get an instant headache every time I try a diet drink. 

Actually havent tried one since I was a teenager. I *NEVER * allow my kids to have diet drinks.


----------



## wdchuck (Jun 24, 2007)

Aspartame was developed in the 60's, Rumsfield pushed it through to make it legal, despite the soft-drink companies not even wanting it made legal. 

Don't forget to eliminate forms of dextrose from your diet as well, another form of man made preservative/sweetener.

If man made it, don't eat it...Jack LaLane

If you can't eat it, don't put it on your skin...


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

MaggieJ said:


> Thanks for the information, Mamajohnson. I don't like the taste of Spenda much anyway.
> 
> Stevia can be purchased as an extract (a white powder) but I believe one can use the dried leaves powdered as well. Any idea whether it would make a difference?


We don't even dry the leaves, we just add them to our drink (particularly coffee), and strain them out.

Mama J-

We kept our Stevia plants in a fertile soil, in pots, and it thrived. They start to wilt when they need more water- we keep them watered well.

We bought our cuttings from Daryll in NW Fla (see the Barter Board). 
He suggested googling growing stevia for information.

Be Well,

Rick


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Sherrynboo said:


> My sister has a lot of health problems, most of them diet related in my opinion. Anyway, I was just talking with her yesterday and she was talking about having trouble with arrythmias recently. She drinks diet Pepsi so much it is probably replacing the blood in her veins. Sherry in GA


The issue could be the caffiene in the Pepsi also. If you mention this it might get more of a response...unfortunately just to switch to caffiene free diet soda.


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

She has decided to go with diet Sprite instead!! She thinks the caffeine was causing the arrythmias and it probably was but still.......what is so wrong with water??? Tea maybe? I asked her about cutting out the diet sodas completely but she just can't do that. Oh well, at least it is a start!

Sherry in GA


----------



## SouthWesteader (Jul 21, 2005)

Yep, it was invented by Rumsfeld's pharmacy corp (which is now run by Monsanto) and legalized by Rumsfeld in the 60's or 70's. I try to avoid it, but it's everywhere...

I used to grow stevia back in orange county, but it's too hot and dry out here. :Bawling:


----------



## Old_Grey_Mare (Feb 18, 2006)

Well, Splenda put me in the emergency room with PVC's (premature ventricular contractions) of the heart. It gave one person I worked with seizures. I have never had the same problem with aspartame though. I am amazed at the things they put Splenda (sucralose) in--like all the flavored varieties of Pedialyte!

Mary


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

I had a cat scan a few years ago and the 'stuff' you drink prior to the test made me really sick-all of a sudden had to go to bathroom-diarrhea,cramps, then nearly passed out- had to get on a gurney that was sitting in the hall.After reading the contents of the 'stuff', found it had an artificial sweetener in it! Never again!!! Can't take the fake sugars!!!!


----------

